# My first public land bull



## florida boy (Sep 25, 2017)

Maybe the pics will upload


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 25, 2017)

Wow that's great congrats.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 25, 2017)

thats a beast ... tell us the story ....


----------



## florida boy (Sep 25, 2017)

I went with a buddy of mine that has hunted the area for several years . Over a 10 day hunt we heard a few bulls but couldn't close the distance and make it happen . On the second to last day I eased back into an area that had a few cows hanging around looking to shoot one of them . This bull answered a cow call and come straight down the trail I was standing on before I could back off up wind . I was standing by the crest of the hill and I ended up shooting him square in the chest at about 3 steps . As he bolted forwards at the shot I literally had to dive to my left falling on my bow breaking my quiver and an arrow . I havent been that emotional about killing an animal since my first deer as a kid . Definitely a hunt I will never forget .


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 25, 2017)

Nice! I've always wanted to hunt elk.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 25, 2017)

That's a beast! Congrats on the great hunt


----------



## Michael F Sights (Sep 25, 2017)

Nice Bull, congrats!!


----------



## GAGE (Sep 25, 2017)

Awesome trophy and amazing table fare, congrats!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 25, 2017)

Big back straps.


----------



## ucfireman (Sep 25, 2017)

What part of the country did you get him in? Just curious if its east or west? I have been thinking of applying for some of the east hunts (Ky, Pa)


----------



## florida boy (Sep 25, 2017)

ucfireman said:


> What part of the country did you get him in? Just curious if its east or west? I have been thinking of applying for some of the east hunts (Ky, Pa)



I got him in Colorado . I apply every year for the Ky hunts . They have some giant bulls since the tags are limited .


----------



## lampern (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice bull!


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 28, 2017)

Fla boy is a killer!


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 28, 2017)

Good job Phil !!!!  Nice bull.


----------



## ben300win (Sep 30, 2017)

Great bull and even better story!!! That will be passed down for ages.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2017)

Excellent harvest...


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 1, 2017)

Super congrats!

A day to be remembered for sure and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## florida boy (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone ! I can't wait to back next year .


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 19, 2017)

Congrats!!!
 If you take into account NR archery success rates in Colo. are about 8% , that makes it really special to get one on a DIY hunt. Enjoy it man.


----------



## Uptonongood (Oct 19, 2017)

florida boy said:


> I went with a buddy of mine that has hunted the area for several years . Over a 10 day hunt we heard a few bulls but couldn't close the distance and make it happen . On the second to last day I eased back into an area that had a few cows hanging around looking to shoot one of them . This bull answered a cow call and come straight down the trail I was standing on before I could back off up wind . I was standing by the crest of the hill and I ended up shooting him square in the chest at about 3 steps . As he bolted forwards at the shot I literally had to dive to my left falling on my bow breaking my quiver and an arrow . I havent been that emotional about killing an animal since my first deer as a kid . Definitely a hunt I will never forget .



Great, great story! When folks come into to look at that beast on the wall,  be sure to tell them how it came to pass.  Incredible.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 13, 2017)

Nice elk! Congrats.


----------



## Triple C (Dec 3, 2017)

Congrats on getting it done the hard way!  Great bull and story.


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 10, 2017)

florida boy said:


> I went with a buddy of mine that has hunted the area for several years . Over a 10 day hunt we heard a few bulls but couldn't close the distance and make it happen . On the second to last day I eased back into an area that had a few cows hanging around looking to shoot one of them . This bull answered a cow call and come straight down the trail I was standing on before I could back off up wind . I was standing by the crest of the hill and I ended up shooting him square in the chest at about 3 steps . As he bolted forwards at the shot I literally had to dive to my left falling on my bow breaking my quiver and an arrow . I havent been that emotional about killing an animal since my first deer as a kid . Definitely a hunt I will never forget .



That is what I love, a great story behind a great trophy.  Well done on both!


----------



## BeefMaster (Dec 12, 2017)

Beautiful animal and a great story.  I'm not jealous, not at all.


----------



## sea trout (Dec 15, 2017)

Wow great job!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome bull!!!!!!!!!

I went on my first and only elk hunt 3 yrs ago,it was my most emotional hunt also. It's so hard but ya keep on trying then being successful in unfathomable. There are truly no words to describe, everyone just gotta go experience it!!
Congrats man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mac (Dec 17, 2017)

Congrats,  what unit did you hunt


----------



## florida boy (Dec 20, 2017)

mac said:


> congrats,  what unit did you hunt



441


----------



## Mac (Dec 20, 2017)

florida boy said:


> 441



Thank you,  I hunted in SW corner last three years.


----------

